# Bala Shark



## sway (May 5, 2011)

Hi All

OK so i feel i may have had some bad advice from my LFS chain, i have 125ltr tank and they said that 2x Bala sharks would be ok so i went ahead and now have 2 swimming happly around, since coming home and reading up on them, since i saw them in the store and asked if they would be ok and was advised yes! i feel these guys are not suited to my aquarium. what should i do & how long should i leave it before making a move with them?

Thanks in advance


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

What size is your aquarium? Balas are a social fish and really need more to the group but then you will need a large tank.


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

125 L = 33 US Gallons. Way to small for Bala's. I would call the LFS and tell them You want to bring them back.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

If you can't return them, you will have to upgrade your tank size for sure. 55 gals in the minimum, and bigger is most assuredly better for them. Susankat is right too, they do best in groups. (Sorry about that. I've learned since joining this forum, that most LFS - even those that only specialize in fish and not other animals as well - are not the best place to get info' from). A lot of places just want money so will say what you want to hear.


----------



## Paulinfl (Jun 1, 2011)

I made this mistake when I was younger by getting 4 baby bala sharks for my 20 gallon(75.7Liter) tank.

After a couple of years I was able to upgrade to a 75 gallon(283.9Liter) tank that was 4 foot(1.2Meter) wide. Unfortunately, they only lived 8+ years and the last 3 years I felt they needed a much larger tank. I felt they needed something at least 2 or 3 times the size I had them in. The key being the length of the tank. The adults need A LOT of room to stretch their legs. These are very fast and strong fish.


----------

